

The EU the best experiment in World's history of peace prosperitity and dialogue - jsanroman

What do you guys think about the EU getting the Nobel Peace Price
======
jsanroman
For entrepreneurs is definitively more difficult to make it big there, but
quality of life is better for the majority.

~~~
dotborg
FYI: UE does not end on UK, Germany or France

